# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Te mirat dhe demet e prodhimeve te modifikuar gjenetikisht

## ganoid

29 Tetor 2003 

Anija (Liverpool( 6900 tone miser dhe soje

2 Nentor 2003

Anija (Cleveland( 1100 tone 


Produktet e modifikuara godasin rëndë ekonominë shqiptare

Eksportet, turizmi, prodhimi vendas dhe konsumatori do të goditen rëndë nëse OMGJ-të hyjnë në Shqipëri

Bledjana Beqiri

Produketet me organizma të modifikuar gjenetikisht godasin rëndë ekonominë shqiptare. Fermerët e vegjël shqiptarë do të ndiejnë menjëherë presionin e madh të këtyre produkteve, që zakonisht ofrohen me një çmim më të ulët, duke rrënuar një pjesë të madhe të tyre pohon për gazetën Shekulli drejtori i Shoqatës së Bujqësisë Organike, Lavdosh Ferruni. Sipas tij, nëse produktet me organizma të modifikuar gjenetikisht (OMGJ) do të futeshin gjerësisht në tregun shqiptar, eksportet do të reduktoheshin ndjeshëm, duke marrë parasysh refuzimin e konsumatorit europian për prodhime të modifikuara gjenetikisht, turizmi do të pësonte goditje si rrjedhojë e faktit që turisti europian nuk do të donte të konsumonte ushqime që për të janë të dyshimta. Nga ana tjetër, sqaron Ferruni, edhe biznesi shqiptar nuk do të ndihej komod me vetë konsumatorin shqiptar, i cili është mësuar me shijen e prodhimeve vendase, por edhe thjesht si pasqyrim i ndjeshmërisë së konsumatorit europian. Kjo do të sjellë që edhe konsumatori shqiptar të refuzojë ushqimet e modifikuara gjenetikisht që do të tregtohen në tregun shqiptar. Studimet e fundit shkencore evidentojnë se OMGJ-të janë të dëmshme për ambientin dhe dyshuese për shëndetin e njeriut, dhe si të tilla nuk ka të ngjare që të jenë faktor zhvillimi së paku në terrenin shqiptar, -shprehet Ferruni. Ai dhe një grup prej rreth 50 specialistësh, si dhe shoqatat e ambientit dhe lëvizja Mjaft kundërshtojnë rëndë futjen e produkteve me organizma të modifikuar gjenetikisht, të cilat nuk janë vërtetuar plotësisht për efektet negative që mund të japin në shëndetin e njeriut apo në ambient. Për këtë arsye, ky grup specialistësh dhe qytetarësh kërkon që këto produkte të mos futen, por edhe nëse futen, konsumatori ka të drejtë që të informohet për produktet që konsumon. Por, Ferruni sqaron se Shqipëria nuk ka nevojë për produkte me organizma të modifikuar gjenetikisht, sepse dëmton prodhimin organik që ka vendi ynë, frenon eksportet dhe turizmin, si dhe këto produkte janë të papranueshme nga konsumatorë të vendit dhe të huaj. Një sektor me dinamik zhvillimi, si bujqësia dhe blegtoria shqiptare, nuk ka pse të trazohet me produkteve me OMGJ, pasi mund të kthehet në të kundërtën e vet, -sqaron Ferruni. Për më tepër, ai pohon se, kjo ndihmë prej 16 mijë ton misër dhe sojë janë me OMGJ, të cilat mbartin një sërë faktorësh kufizues në raportet tregtare me Bashkimin Europian. Sipas Ferrunit, duket qartë se ekonomia shqiptare humbet nga futja e OMGJ-ve, por ato që përfitojnë janë kompanitë prodhuese të këtyre prodhimeve. Ai sqaron se ekonomia shqiptare përgjithësisht ka ritme të larta rritjeje, sektori blegtoral është një nga sektorët që ka pasur dinamizëm të madh dhe që nuk ka pasur ulje as në krizën e madhe ekonomike të vitit 1990-1992. Kështu, sipas Lavdosh Ferrunit, statistikat e Ministrisë së Bujqësisë të vitit 1992 tregojnë se sektori i blegtorisë është më dinamiku dhe investimet janë rritur disa herë brenda 1 viti, produktet blegtorale kanë një rritje shumë më të lartë se shumë sektorë të tjerë.


Xhuveli: 

Ministria e Mjedisit reagon kundër apelit të hedhur dy ditë më parë për moslejimin e hyrjes së produkteve gjenetikisht të modifikueshme. Për ardhjen në vendin tonë të një sasie misër dhe soje nga Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, të cilat mendohet se janë gjenetikisht të modifikuara, Ministria e Mjedisit nuk ka ndonjë njoftim zyrtar, -pohojnë burime zyrtare pranë kësaj ministrie. Por, shoqatat e bujqësisë dhe ambientit si dhe lëvizja Mjaft dy ditë më parë është shprehur se: hapi i parë i rrezikut të ndotjes gjenetike është hedhur me lejimin dhe pranimin e 16 mijë ton misër dhe sojë të modifikuar gjenetikisht, që synohet të mbështetet edhe me ligjin e mirëpritur nga Ministria e Mjedisit ose thjesht e ministrit të Mjedisit. Ministria e Mjedisit në deklaratën e saj për shtyp sqaron se nëpërmjet projektligjit Për mbrojtjen e biodiversitetit ajo mbron vlerat e larmisë biologjike të vendit, ku në një kapitull të veçantë të këtij projektligji parashikohen edhe rregullat për lëvizjen e import-eksporteve të produkteve me organizma të modifikuar gjenetikisht. Por, Ministria e Mjedisit nuk harron të citojë në deklaratën e saj se Bashkimi Europian, i cili ka ndaluar hyrjen e OMGJ-ve, sipas legjislacionit ekzistues të këtyre vendeve është autorizuar hedhja në treg e 18 produkteve gjenetikisht të modifikuar. Direktiva e Bashkimit Europian në lidhje me OMGJ-të lejon lëvizjen dhe futjen në treg të këtyre produkteve, por nga ana tjetër rregullon procesin e aprovimit hap pas hapi, në bazë të vlerësimit të impaktit për shëndetin e njeriut dhe ndikimit në mjedis rast pa rasti, përpara se këto produkte të hyjnë në treg ose të hyjnë në mjedisin natyror, -pohojnë burime zyrtare pranë Ministrisë së Mjedisit. Kjo ministri nuk del hapur për të deklaruar se është pro hyrjes së OMGJ-ve në vendin tonë, por nuk harron të citojë se Shqipëria është anëtare e Organizatës Botërore të Tregtisë, detyrimet e së cilës nuk parashikojnë ndalimin e organizmave të modifikuar gjenetikisht në vendin tonë. 




22/10/2003
KATEGORIA: Ekonomi

----------


## ganoid

BKFSH: Ushqim për progres të ndihmojë dhe fermerët e vegjël

Bashkimi Kombëtar i Fermerëve të Shqipërisë (BKFSH) kërkon që një pjesë e ushqimeve OMGJ të shkojë edhe për fermerët e vegjël






Altin Xhikneli  /  Data (04-12-2003)


Bashkimi Kombëtar i Fermerëve të Shqipërisë (BKFSH), në një takim të organizuar para disa ditësh në Tiranë, u kërkoi zbatuesve të projektit "Ushqim për progres", që menaxhon ushqimet për blegtorinë të ardhura muajin e fundit, ndihmë nga SHBA, që një pjesë e këtyre ushqimeve të shkojnë të fermerët e vegjël. Hasan Halili, këshilltar për bujqësinë pranë projektit amerikan IFDC, u shpreh se ndihma me ushqime për blegtorinë rreth 16 mijë tonë, që ka mbërritur në vendin tonë, është shitur me ankand tek tregtarët e mëdhenj, të cilët kanë qendra blegtorale, duke lënë jashtë kësaj ndihme fermerët e vegjël. Sipas Halilit, në periudhën e dimrit nevojat ushqimore për sektorin e blegtorisë shënojnë shifra disa herë më të larta ndaj rezervave që ka vendi. Në këto kushte BKFSH-ja po diskuton për t'u ardhur në ndihmë dhe fermerëve të vegjël. Rreth 1 muaj më parë në vendin tonë hynë në formë ndihme nga SHBA rreth 16 mijë tonë misër dhe miell soje i modifikuar gjenetikisht. Por hyrja e kësaj sasie solli reagime të ashpra nga shoqatat ambientaliste dhe të bujqësisë organike. Këto shoqata u shprehën publikisht se hyrja e OMGJ-ve në Shqipëri do të ndikojë negativisht në imazhin që ka Shqipëria për prodhime organike dhe do të dëmtojë biodiversitetin e vendit tonë. Në krahun tjetër shoqatat e agrobiznesit e kanë përgëzuar këtë projekt, i cili administrohet nga IFDC, për faktin se ushqimet të cilat janë ushqim për blegtorinë do të ndihmojnë këtë sektor i cili është në vështirësi të mëdha, sidomos këtë vit kur prodhimi i misrit ka qenë mjaft i ulët. Nga ana tjetër, Shoqata e Bujqësisë Organike ka kërkuar që të ndalohen importet e ushqimeve të modifikuara gjenetikisht. Ajo e argumenton këtë me faktin se në vendin tonë nuk ka struktura dhe laboratorë të specializuar për ti kontrolluar këto ushqime. Por përfaqësuesit e agrobiznesit kanë kërkuar që në ligjin mbi biodiversitetin të mos kufizohen importet e ushqimeve me vendet e rajonit dhe më gjerë për 5 vitet e ardhshme, kur ato janë konform standardeve për konsum dhe shoqërohen me fletanaliza cilësie. Iqmet Demiri, seleksioner bimësh dhe specialist i IFDC-së, shprehet: Nuk ka asnjë problem nëse këto prodhime të modifikuara gjenetikisht do të përdoren për blegtorinë shqiptare, pasi edhe vendet e Bashkimit Europian i përdorin ato. Këto janë një ndihmë për të gjithë fermerët të cilët merren me blegtori. Më pas Demiri u shpjegoi tregtarëve dhe fermerëve të cilët kanë blerë këtë sasi ushqimi për blegtorinë, se si duhet ta përdorin atë për të mos pasur asnjë problem. Ai tha se misri i cili është ushqim për blegtorinë nuk duhet të përdoret në asnjë mënyrë për mbjellje, pasi kjo farë ka një fuqi mbirëse të ulët (pasi është destinuar për blegtorinë) dhe për më shumë prindërit e tyre (farave të misrit) janë seleksionuar për kushte të tjera klimaterike dhe nuk mund të përshtaten për vendin tonë. Fuqia mbirëse e kësaj sasie misri është 54 për qind nga 85 për qind që është minimumi i pranuar shkencërshit, tha Demiri. Qëllimi i këtij projekti është të mbështesë sektorin privat të sipërmarrjeve shqiptare të agrobiznesit në industrinë e ushqimit blegtoral, të stabilizojë këtë industri, duke krijuar kushtet për një ushqim më të balancuar për fermerët dhe prodhuesit.

----------


## ganoid

....

----------


## jonidapasho

KAM FRIKE SE PER DISA VITE AKOMA DHE NUK DO KEMI ME SHANSIN AS NE SHQIPERI TE SHIJOJME NJE DOMATE APO SALLATOR.
 NUK DUHET TE LEJOHEN NE ASNJE MENYRE KETO PRODUKTE TE HYJNE  NE SHQIPERI PASI NUK KEMI DHE KONSTRUKTIN E DUHUR LABORATORIK PER ANALIZA TE NDRYSHME DHE STUDIME NE SHERBIM TE RUAJTJES SE SHENDETIT TE KONSUMATOREVE.

----------


## strong_07

jam pro ketre ushqimeve pasi qe duke par rritjen e popullsis nevojat per ushqim jan me te medha dhe sigurisht shpetimi eshte tek organizmat e modifikuara gjenetike

----------

CRO (24-11-2014)

----------


## Wordless

> KAM FRIKE SE PER DISA VITE AKOMA DHE NUK DO KEMI ME SHANSIN AS NE SHQIPERI TE SHIJOJME NJE DOMATE APO SALLATOR.
>  NUK DUHET TE LEJOHEN NE ASNJE MENYRE KETO PRODUKTE TE HYJNE  NE SHQIPERI PASI NUK KEMI DHE KONSTRUKTIN E DUHUR LABORATORIK PER ANALIZA TE NDRYSHME DHE STUDIME NE SHERBIM TE RUAJTJES SE SHENDETIT TE KONSUMATOREVE.


Fatkeqsisht frika jote u realizua dhe askush nuk do t'ia dije

----------


## user010

Vertet popullsia eshte rritur por dhe ushqimi qe hidhet ne plehra nuk eshte i paket!

Me mir per robin eshte te haj pak dhe sakte. Nejse puna e ushqimit eshte nje muhabet i qelbur, me 2-3 kompani botrore qe bejn ligjin.

----------


## Urimy-meraga

> KAM FRIKE SE PER DISA VITE AKOMA DHE NUK DO KEMI ME SHANSIN AS NE SHQIPERI TE SHIJOJME NJE DOMATE APO SALLATOR.
>  NUK DUHET TE LEJOHEN NE ASNJE MENYRE KETO PRODUKTE TE HYJNE  NE SHQIPERI PASI NUK KEMI DHE KONSTRUKTIN E DUHUR LABORATORIK PER ANALIZA TE NDRYSHME DHE STUDIME NE SHERBIM TE RUAJTJES SE SHENDETIT TE KONSUMATOREVE.


Grije sallat ti ketu ne forum se ,doshta ja mbush koken edvinit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## CRO

Keto jane brockulla. Sic modifikohen (jane modifikuar) organnizmat gjenetikisht gjate eolucionit ashtu modifikohen edhe OMG-te ne laborator, vetem se ndryshimi ndodh nga dora e njeriut. Zakonisht shtohet nje gjen rezistence apo nje gjen qe prodhon nje lende ushqyese me te mire apo ekstra. Psh misri behet rezistent ndaj nje kerpudhe, apo nje bime tjeter prodhon me shume etj etj. Gjera qe i bejne vetem mire njerzimit. 
Ka shume mungese info dhe ai info qe qarkullon jane brockulla njerzish injorante, qe urrejne kapitalizmin dhe firmat e medha.

----------


## Wordless

Kjo faqe facebook është e madhe fare  :ngerdheshje:  https://www.facebook.com/77952994545...type=1&theater

----------

